# Wo liegt der Fehler



## kalamahari (28. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem das ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut habe, dieser aber net so richtig will.

Wenn ich ihn anschalte läuft er bis zu dem punkt wo er sagt disk boot failure, bis dahin is ja noch alles ok.

 Das Problem geht eigentlich erst los wenn ich das betriebssystem installieren will. 
Er läd die cd noch und es erscheint auch noch die meldung "setup überprüft die hardware konfiguration". danach wird der bildschirm schwarz und das wars.

Ab und zu wenn ich ihn einschalte bleibt er auch schon dort hängen wo der Mainboard Start Screen erscheint. 
Auch erscheint am Monitor manchmal kein bild, der rechner läuft und der monitor hat auch ein signal, aber der bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand nen tipp geben könnte woran das liegt!

danke

mfg kalamahari


----------



## server (30. April 2006)

Poste doch einfach mal deine verwendeten Teile, dann wird die Fehlersuche einfacher.

Hast du eine IDE oder S-ATA Festplatte?

Hast du die Startreihenfolge auf CD - HDD gestellt?
Sieht so aus, als wenn auf der Platte schon was drauf wäre und der Rechner zu booten versucht, dann aber der Boot Failure kommt und daher die CD startet.

Überorüf mal alle Anschlüsse auf festen Sitz. Wenn möglich mal eine andere Festplatte anstecken. Falls mehrere RAM-Module gesteckt sind, jeweils mit nur einem versuchen.

Grüße,
server


----------



## kalamahari (30. April 2006)

Folgende Teile sind verwendet:

Athlon 64 3000+
Asus K8N4-E
160gb Samsung Platte IDE
Ati Pcie Sapphire Radeon x850xt
2mal Kingston Hyper x Ram je 512mb


Habe schon versucht ne andere Platte ranzuhängen, auch andres cd-laufwerk, den ram hab ich auch schon jeweils einzeln versucht, fehler ist aber immer der gleiche!

Bootreihenfolge ist so eingestellt:
1. CD
2. HDD

Die Meldung Disk Boot Failure kommt nur wenn ich keine cd einglegt habe, was ja klar ist! Wenn CD eingelegt dann springt er direkt ins setup, dann kommt die meldung " setup überprüft hardware konfiguration " und danach ist der bildschirm schwarz und nix geht mehr!

mfg kalamahari


----------



## server (30. April 2006)

Wird die Platte im Bios richtig erkannt?
Ist sie richtig gejumpert?


----------



## kalamahari (1. Mai 2006)

ja, wird richtig erkannt und ist auch richtig gejumpert!!


mfg kalamahari


----------



## TwoFaze (2. Mai 2006)

So ähnlich sah es bei mir auch mal aus. Bei mir lag der "Fehler" an der PCIe Grafikkarte, irgendwie gab es da wohl einfach ein paar Probleme.
Ich hab das BIOS geupdatet und den "FastBoot" Modus im BIOS deaktiviert, danach lief alles wunderbar.
Gruß,
TwoFaze


----------



## mattscheibe (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

meinem PC ist gestern auch so passiert, wie das von kalamahari. 

TwoFaze, kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie macht man den Biosupdate? Ich hab da eine CD von dem Mainboard. Soll ich da was mit der CD machen?

Grüße 

Phu


----------

